# Ashtabula Buck



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Bagged this guy monday morning about 10 am. I let a few bucks walk this year bow hunting, waiting on the buck on my trailcam pic's. This buck came by , he's not the big guy I was waitin on but he'll do..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Good Job!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh yea, that'll work. what calibers that side iron?


----------



## sunrise-limit (Dec 1, 2010)

good work buddy!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments..


ezbite said:


> oh yea, that'll work. what calibers that side iron?


T/C Contender 357 Maximum, I load Hornady xtp 158gr bullets over H110. Does a nice job.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice buck he has a nice spread. what part of ashtabula you hunting thats where i do all my hunting and there are some brutes running around


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice buck there buddy i think i took that picture turned out really nice.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

The tines are short but since it was kinda wide I had it mounted. Countryview taxi. in Lisbon did it.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Man thats the one you ran in front of me and shot it is nice.


----------

